# Wes Borland's rig



## Wiz (Nov 8, 2007)

I was browsing guitargeek and I saw the guy's config:

guitargeek | wes borland of limp bizkit

What exactly is the point of having 3 reverb and delay pedals one after the other? Is it organized that way so you can have 3 times more reverb/delay than with just one pedal, or does it just sound different that way? I'm confused


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Nov 8, 2007)

He mix-matches em to get different combinations/effects.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 8, 2007)

Actually, it was so he didn't have to bend down and fiddle with the settings between songs. It was just different settings for different songs. He may have combined them once or twice, but from what I remember, not really.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 9, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Actually, it was so he didn't have to bend down and fiddle with the settings between songs. It was just different settings for different songs. He may have combined them once or twice, but from what I remember, not really.



 

Just to have a different delays for different songs. Anyway if I will have money for it I will do the same.


----------



## Regor (Nov 9, 2007)

His dumb ass shoulda just got a rackmount processor and a MIDI pedal. That's what they were invented for!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 9, 2007)

Regor said:


> His dumb ass shoulda just got a rackmount processor and a MIDI pedal. That's what they were invented for!



That would break one of the cardinal rules of numetal.

You must have a tap-dance based rig.


----------



## starsnuffer (Nov 9, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That would break one of the cardinal rules of numetal.
> 
> You must have a tap-dance based rig.



 

The nu-metal hop was invented this way. It was really just the guitarists pressing pedals on stage.

-W


----------



## amonb (Nov 9, 2007)

I think that web site is wrong anyways cause I am pretty sure the 4-string was not an Ibanez...


----------



## yevetz (Nov 9, 2007)

amonb said:


> I think that web site is wrong anyways cause I am pretty sure the 4-string was not an Ibanez...


----------



## nikt (Nov 9, 2007)

no, You are wrong. It was an Ibanez...much later he ordered a Cremona 4 string guitar but it was hollow body


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 9, 2007)

nikt said:


> no, You are wrong. It was an Ibanez...much later he ordered a Cremona 4 string guitar but it was hollow body



Yep, he had two Ibanez 4-strings in fact.


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 9, 2007)

starsnuffer said:


> The nu-metal hop was invented this way. It was really just the guitarists pressing pedals on stage.
> 
> -W



I always wondered why Wes jumped around so much on stage - now we know


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 9, 2007)

i saw black light burns a few months ago, the album was pretty good actually but they SUCKED hardcore live, now all the other limp bisket guys are giving hand jobs in alleys to make ends meet


----------



## playstopause (Nov 9, 2007)

How can this go from a rig talk to band bashing?


 Too easy.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 9, 2007)

i'm not sure if thats bashing or just being honost 

but seriously, i said that BLB's cd was pretty good but they sucked live , thats not bashing, 

and i dont know what the heck all the other LB guys are doing now, for all you know they really ARE givin handjobs in an alley, thats not bashing either, its just speculation people 

we need to be able to speak our minds here without unreasonable censorship


----------



## charles22880 (Nov 9, 2007)

the only reason why i ever listened to LB was cause of wes he had some really good riffs on significant other. he was the only one in that band with any musical talent. fred durst is not a movie director and dj lethal is (?)


----------



## playstopause (Nov 9, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'm not sure if thats bashing or just being honost
> 
> ...
> we need to be able to speak our minds here without unreasonable censorship



So that means we can say anything that goes trough our head?  Come on.
I was not saying this in regard to your post, just in general. 
But that stuff (BLB sucking live, etc.) it's still off-topic.
Gear discussion goin' on here.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 9, 2007)

so the guys talking about nu-metal crap and tap dancing and all that shit isnt off topic??? i said REASONABLE censorship, i mean, i didnt say the pope eats shit or anything crazy like that, i understand that, but i'm talking about wes and limp biz, thats kinda like, um, part of the topic?

no offence dude, i'm just trying to make some conversation, i didnt have blinders on to the topic


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

Please stick to Wes' rig, as this is not OT.

That being said, mentioning the "Nu-Metal Hop"  is perfectly acceptable, as it directly relates to the topic. Or the seeming absurdity (or lack thereof) of 3 reverb pedals or whatever. 


Chris' only real rules regarding stuff like this is try to keep off topic in off topic, and in any of the other forums, particularly the guitar/gear/music forums, _try_ to stay on topic with the thread description. That's about it. Oh, and don't spam the FS/FT threads.


That's it!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 9, 2007)

its cool, i'l shut up about it, its just that so many people flip out about off topic posts, i mean, its a discussion forum and the topic i mentioned wasnt really that off topic, i wasnt talking about nuns in russia or something, i think alot of guys here almost make some of us nervous to post because you'll get yelled at for something , anyway, nuff said.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

Good points.

Relax, say what you want, talk about anything. Just _attempt_ to keep the non OT stuff related to the topic, that's all that's asked.


In Off topic, go apeshit.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

EDIT - the only time I'll yell at anyone is when they are mean to other people, especially if it's undeserved. Otherwise, I personally don't give a shit, but I try to abide by and uphold Chris' rules as well. But it's not a huge deal.


Just be polite, that's number 1 and most important.



Back to Wes. I wonder when Wes Borland r0x0rz OMG or however the fuck he spells it will show up?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 9, 2007)

does wes play that yamaha sig he has in standard?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

I actually know jack shit about Wes except I think he sucks. 


That's sorta on topic, right? Maybe if I say I think his rig sucks, too? I have to agree with Rog on this one.

But racks were so passe when Nu-metal hit. "Dude, that's 80's"


----------



## Nats (Nov 9, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Back to Wes. I wonder when Wes Borland r0x0rz OMG or however the fuck he spells it will show up?



  i hope so. i love that dude


----------



## Jeff (Nov 9, 2007)

Regor said:


> His dumb ass shoulda just got a rackmount processor and a MIDI pedal. That's what they were invented for!



Come on Roger, you and I both know there are some pedals that have no rack equivalent, in terms of it's particular character and sound.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 9, 2007)

i agree jeff, some dont have a comparason in rack mount


----------



## Regor (Nov 9, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Come on Roger, you and I both know there are some pedals that have no rack equivalent, in terms of it's particular character and sound.



IMO, an effect is an effect. Recording? Sure, use what you think sounds best. Live? Nobody listening to you is that fucking anal retentive about the tone of your reverb.

If your guitar tone sucks tho... that ppl will complain about.


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i saw black light burns a few months ago, the album was pretty good actually but they SUCKED hardcore live, now all the other limp bisket guys are giving hand jobs in alleys to make ends meet



ANd this has what to do with wes's rig? 

And I imagine the guys in bizkit are still balling from royalities


----------



## Jeff (Nov 9, 2007)

Regor said:


> IMO, an effect is an effect. Recording? Sure, use what you think sounds best. Live? Nobody listening to you is that fucking anal retentive about the tone of your reverb.
> 
> If your guitar tone sucks tho... that ppl will complain about.



the problem with rack shit is when something goes wrong. Unless you have 2 G-Force units, if one dies, you're done for the evening in terms of effects.
Pedals are simpler, and often more reliable.
And like I said before, many pedals have no rack equivalent. So an effect is not just an effect.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 9, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> does wes play that yamaha sig he has in standard?



Drop-B.



Jeff said:


> the problem with rack shit is when something goes wrong. Unless you have 2 G-Force units, if one dies, you're done for the evening in terms of effects.
> Pedals are simpler, and often more reliable.
> And like I said before, many pedals have no rack equivalent. So an effect is not just an effect.



 Which is why some people put their pedals in a rack drawer and control them with a MIDI switcher.


----------



## Vince (Nov 9, 2007)

Wiz said:


> What exactly is the point of having 3 reverb and delay pedals one after the other?



These jokes write themselves, people.

Borland = über suck


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

Vince said:


> These jokes write themselves, people.
> 
> Borland = über suck



WeBorlkandR0x0rxzOMG would disagree.


----------



## Wiz (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow, I can almost touch the hate lol.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 9, 2007)

wow, so much hate. Poor Wes 








* psp doesn't give a flying fuck


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 9, 2007)

Wes isn't too bad when you compare him to Fred.....


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 10, 2007)

lol I say Sam Rivers had the most talent!  I really dig his bass riffs. I like Wes's tone but he gets kinda boring after a while. I'll admit the one LB album that was recorded without Wes was actually way better than any of their other more recent stuff (the album with The Who cover). I enjoyed the hits off there, still nothing I'd buy though.

The only LB song I have right now is Nookie, it's got a decent tone and it's catchy. The only album of their's I might pick up is Chocolate Flavored water or some shit like that. There's a bunch of tracks I dig and sometimes I just wanna hear simple catchy shit.

I agree with Regnor, who's gonna care if your reverb is the same on every live song, especailly the people you pay for an LB show?

Fred's ok when he's not rapping or being a wigger


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually Wes's Yamaha sigs are in C# standard and drop B for others.

I think those Ibanez 4 strings look like toys!  How could they have as much resonance as a 7?


----------



## Jeff (Nov 10, 2007)

The amount of "professional" guitarists using pedals instead of racks is proof enough that racks are not the sole provider of effects for guitarists. And with switchers these days becoming more and more affordable, pedalboards are getting much easier to manage. 

That's all I am trying to say. For people that use delay, chorus, and reverb, pedals are often all you need. 

For me, I deal with computers all day. I wouldn't want to fight another one at night when something goes wrong. The simplicity of a tube head and a couple Boss pedals is nice.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Nov 11, 2007)

guitargeek never updates crap. LAME


----------



## Shawn (Nov 11, 2007)

I never cared too much for Borland as well but some of the stuff he did was alright IMO, guitar sounds and riffs, etc. Especially on their debut album. I can see how he had numerous pedals, I always thought he set the delay pedals at different speeds. 

I like EJ's rig illustration on that site.  They haven't updated that site in years it seems.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 12, 2007)

You know, GuitarGeek was going to put together a sketch of my rig but after sketch # 3,926 their illustrator had a brain anuerysm!  Could be the reason we haven't seen any updates since then...


----------



## Jeff (Nov 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> You know, GuitarGeek was going to put together a sketch of my rig but after sketch # 3,926 their illustrator had a brain anuerysm!  Could be the reason we haven't seen any updates since then...



Maybe for you they could just do a Flash animation of you going back and forth to the FedEx/UPS store.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 12, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Maybe for you they could just do a Flash animation of you going back and forth to the FedEx/UPS store.



 +eRep for you sir!


----------



## playstopause (Nov 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> +eRep for you sir!


----------



## FoxZero (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah and put "Number 1 Gear Whore" on his shirt lol


----------



## Munky7Head (Nov 26, 2007)

amonb said:


> I think that web site is wrong anyways cause I am pretty sure the 4-string was not an Ibanez...



The 4 string was an Ibanez. It was a custom AX series with a Banjo sized neck. Ibanez was going to put a model of it on the market in 1999, but Borland said no.

But it is def an Ibanez AX.


----------



## Artur (Dec 7, 2007)

So... The first of all - Excuse for my English)

The shit limp bizkit or not it is not important! Important another, whether it 
is possible tune guitar 1 c# 2 C# 3 G# 4 e 5 b 6 F# 7 C# !!
As you can see, in this variant Wes has a two C# strings!
In many places i read about that , Wes used this tune! 

But i don`t understand it... It is impossible.. or no?? i can`t tune my rg7321 like this!   I use the complete set of strings 10-60!

What do you think about it? korn used low A string - so low! how Wes can tuned Below what korn?


----------



## Drew (Dec 7, 2007)

Vince said:


> These jokes write themselves, people.
> 
> Borland = über suck



To be fair (I know this is an old thread), Joe Satriani uses two rackmount stereo delays feeding into each other, yet you or I would never dream of bashing him for that.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 8, 2007)

Artur said:


> So... The first of all - Excuse for my English)
> 
> The shit limp bizkit or not it is not important! Important another, whether it
> is possible tune guitar 1 c# 2 C# 3 G# 4 e 5 b 6 F# 7 C# !!
> ...



it is difficult to wrap my head around just how completely you misunderstand how he tuned his guitars, but also that he used more than one kind of guitar in different (though related) tunings. There are a BUNCH of threads where Wes's guitar setups are thoroughly explained on here.


oh yeah. and I second basically everything Jeff said.


It really is childish to judge somebody for how they have their effects chain set up. Get a life.


----------

